# Asian Spotted Pleco



## Mandy&Gal (Jan 13, 2004)

I was at my lfs and I saw they had some "Asian Spotted Plecos" for sale. I went home looked the name up and nothing showed up. I did some searching on planet catfish and found a few L numbers that had spots so I thought well they must have some dumb name on his tag. I go back to the shop buy him, he was only 2 bucks, and I bring him home. I check planet catfish again to get an exact id and I couldnt find one that matched. I am not saying he is not there. I could have skipped over him, I mean its hard to go through 300 pictures and not miss one on a computer screen. So I am asking your help to help identify him. I got a few pics of him, I tried to get his tail fin to flare but it got injured in the net and he doesnt seem interested to flare it up. Well here are a few pics of him.

View attachment 117028


View attachment 117029


View attachment 117030


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Thats a standard leopard pleco (gibbiceps)
straight outta south america

Tell your lfs devon amazon said they suck :laugh:


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Looks like the Hypostomus plecostomus to me.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

heres your fish

gibbi


----------



## Mandy&Gal (Jan 13, 2004)

haha okay i will tell them they suck. Its just some of the people there. Some dont really care much about the fish and just put the name that the company gives them without doing the proper research to make sure the name matches the fish. They have been getting better though.

Is he going to develop the same type of pattern as the one in the link you gave me devon amazon? I read that is says that it varies from one to another but its kinda off.

when you put the pictures next to each other the colors just dont seem to match ya know.
here is a pic of the gibbiceps so other people dont have to click the link to see the fish. 
View attachment 117034


----------



## Mandy&Gal (Jan 13, 2004)

thanks dippy, he has the pattern of the common pleco, but he is more orange. 
Could he be just a lighter more orange version do you guys think?

I did a search for Pterygolichthys gibbiceps and I found a pic of a fish that closely resembles my little guy. He was at http://www.worldfish.fr/cbx/s4_cat249580.htm
here is his pic
View attachment 117035


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

that is a tough one for me







ID'ing fish is not my strong point... How big is he?


----------



## Mandy&Gal (Jan 13, 2004)

He is about two inches.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

The pic in dippys post is a gibbiceps aswell
They are often mislabeled as hypostomus plecostomus

Thats your fish mandy


----------



## Mandy&Gal (Jan 13, 2004)

Alrighty then. Thanks a bunch guys!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

nice pleco for $2.. nice pickup!


----------

